# Where to buy



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

Who seems to have the lowest prices around. I will be getting a new digital camera soon and Im looking for advice.

Im looking at the Canon 6.3 megapixel SLR "Rebel"

BestBuy?CircuitCity? Online? HELP?

Zac


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Zac, you can definitely do better online. There's a lot of competition and you don't pay the sales tax ... which can be significant with a high end camera. Just use a reputable business ... I bought mine through Amazon, no complaints. There are several sites that will lead you to price comparisons ... here's one. http://reviews-zdnet.com.com/2001-6451_16-0.html?legacy=cnet

Bob


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hey Zac. Be sure and read the fine print. "Body only" means just that - no lens. That can make a big difference in price. FYI

Seem like I saw a decent add this weekend from Circuit City - $899 with a $100 gift card...or something like that.
Mike


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

*Online store*

Here's a good site/company that I've used for several purchases:

www.canogacamera.com

They have good prices and great service.

If you are comparison shopping online, be sure to check the shipping and handling charges. In my experience these vary significantly among the sites. No question that some put a slightly lower price on their product to attract your attention and then load up the shipping. Just be sure you're comparing the total cost, and not just the product.

Bruce


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

*Check This Out.....*

I bought my new camera online through www.buydig.com I checked out what you were wanting and found this http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=CNDIGRBL That may foot the bill for you. Like Mike says, thats the body only. If you have any Canon SLR lenses, they will interchange. Also, sometimes you can find lenses cheap at a pawn shop. Thats wher all mine ended up after my step son stole them all. Later, Aubrey


----------



## Kauffballs (Jun 2, 2004)

check out streetprices.com and let them help you find the best price. The best prices that I've found. What do you guys think?


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*cheap*

overstock.com
can't buy cheaper anywhere
Terry


----------



## Kauffballs (Jun 2, 2004)

Went to overstock and it seems to be mostly non-current cameras. I looked for several and even tried the cool online helper whatever it is called. I would try Streetprices.com


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

You need to decide a few things.
1) how are you going to use it? fun, hobby, serious hobby, semi-pro, etc.
2) Point and shoot vs Single Lens Reflex (SLR), in other words, hobbyist vs amateur/pro
3) zoom, resolution (megapixels), etc. check out this website to compare cameras
http://www.dpreview.com/ . Remember, the larger the megapixel, the more detail you can capture and the bigger your enlargements that can be made
4) ask people you know for feedback and or post it here for advice
5) go look at the cameras you're interested in. feel'm, shoot'm, ask questions
6) go online and compare prices with what you've seen. Don't forget Ebay. A lot of the camera auctions are actual camera dealers looking to sell new items with full factory warranties on the net. I've saved from 10-35% buying from Ebay vendors and that included cost and shipping vs cost and tax. 
7) buy your camera and enjoy

Good luck!!


----------

